# Spontaneous Window Implosion



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

I believe I just had a spontaneous car (driver side) window implosion while driving at 60mph on I-10. I didn't recall any other cars on my left side during the implosion. 
Quite a windy condition (left to right). Maybe due to pressure disequilibrium?
I was actually pretty calm during the whole ordeal.

Anybody else had this experience?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, something similar but it turned out to be a kid shooting out windows of passing cars with a BB gun. It'll scare the b'jebus outta you! 
Good thing you stayed calm since you were on the highway.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spontaneous_glass_breakage


----------



## IkanRaja (Jun 1, 2004)

I guess I could've searched wiki. It is interesting that it lists "deflects due to wind". It was noticibly windy. So, I chalk it up to the wind.
Now yours is more adventourously dangerous.



SV_DuckBuster said:


> Yep, something similar but it turned out to be a kid shooting out windows of passing cars with a BB gun. It'll scare the b'jebus outta you!
> Good thing you stayed calm since you were on the highway.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spontaneous_glass_breakage


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a clown shot the window out above my 2 yr olds head out on IH 59 years ago

another shot my cashier's window out a few years later on 59 in Houston

both were small caliber and it doesn't take much with that safety glass


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

This happened to my back passenger side window northbound on the Sam Houston Tollway near memorial last year. My 13 month old was sitting in the back seat on that side. Very scary, still don't know what hit the window.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Happened to me while driving through a rain storm in the middle of winter over on I-10 in Lake Charles. Darn near scared me to death!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It has never happened to me but years ago in the mid 80's I learned something the hard way...don't ask. If you have window tint (film) on the window, the glass will stay together and not shatter in little pieces inside...I cannot imagine getting cut my that or worse yet getting some in your eye! When you get that glass replaced spend another $100 and have the front two tinted.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

happened to me going 70 mph in the fast lane 45 @ monroe. my window was tinted so it didn't fall apart. there was an obvious hole where a bb caused it. a few days after it happened, it was happening to more than one vehicle in the same area. i don't believe they were ever caught. the impact was quite loud when it popped.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a police officer and I've had several people report that they have been shot at when the exact same thing happened to them. We never found any indication that anything was shot at their window, they just seemed to implode the exact same way. I think there is something that can make the glass just explode like that but I have no idea why. I can't explain it but it seems to happen for some unknown reason.


----------



## luckylindy (Jul 3, 2010)

Happend to me, no evidence of why. 2008 silverado, back passenger window just blew up @ 60 mph.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

That's crazy, id bite a chunk out of the seat if it happened to me. Must say if this was actually a bb I'm slightly impressed to some extent though. Think about it, 60mph, shooting across 4 lanes, and stay out of sight.. That's pure talent gone to waste in its purest form.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> happened to me going 70 mph in the fast lane 45 @ monroe. my window was tinted so it didn't fall apart. there was an obvious hole where a bb caused it. a few days after it happened, it was happening to more than one vehicle in the same area. i don't believe they were ever caught. the impact was quite loud when it popped.


When was this? In November of last year, I was headed into work on the HOV on 45 @ Monroe and the same thing happend. The passanger window just shattered in. Glass everywhere. I looked over at the window and 1/4 of the half was already gone. I pulled off at the next HOV exit and took a look. Too much of the window was gone to see the orginal hole.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Happened to me twice on an '89 Ford Escort. Had the car a few days when the driver side window shattered on 610 and 290. Later around '95 the passenger side blew on 45 South & BW8. Both times it sounded like a shotgun blast inside the car. I have had many cars and driven alot of miles and it has NOT happened on any other one.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Had it happen to me about 5-6 years ago near Hobby airport. We were on our way to hobby and the driver side - rear window exploded like that in a suburban. To this day, no idea what caused it. Had a friend sitting right there and 1st thought was some punk shot it out, but we found no evidence of anything. I had completely forgot about it until I just read this thread.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I got a bullet hole in the side of my truck you can put your thumb through so you never know what could have happened.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

my lawnmower threw a pebble at my car and it exploded like that....


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Gosh! It happened to me too back in 1974, only thing is that I know why it blew out my windshield and back glass of my brand new '74 Chevy pick-up.
Old dumb butt me was at the deer lease and decided to take a shot at a jack rabbit with my Ruger Blackhawk 44 mag. So I rolled down the passenger side window and leveled down on him. When I squeezed off that bad boy, the only window I had left in my brand new truck was the driver's side, and it was cracked all to pieces, and of course the passenger side window that was down.
It was a cold and windy drive back to Dallas from Junction Texas that Sunday.
I certainly hope I have become just a little wiser in the last 36 years. Worst part is that I didn't even hit the jackrabbit!

Tinman


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I got you all beat! About 20 years ago I had a condo in Davie Fl, I was sitting in my recliner watching TV when all of a sudden my sliding glass door shattered. No wind no sound I even went to the porch and looked at every inch of screening for a bb hole or a bullet hole but never could find one. just BOOM and the glass was laying on the floor of my living room and patio.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

a Friend was driving through a squall line. As she went through it, her windows instantly fogged up, and unfogged then her sunroof blew out... Guess it was a pressure change.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

OMG u will be glad to know if u have a 2006 Ram it dose not have saftey glass in any of the windows ! I found this out the hard way while in Fl getting a boat some fool broke in to my truck and broke every window trying to get in. All windows in this truck are laminated so if u have ever tried to break a windshiled out u know its tuff stuff! He finally got a small hole in it and unlocked the truck it was a long drive home. So if u have this type of side and rear glass and have to break a window to get in kick the windshiled in its cheaper !!!!


----------

